# Ariens chute locking issue



## iwfur25 (Nov 21, 2017)

***OK I didn't search well enough. How about, has anyone engineered their own solution to this?

Anyone else running into problems with the chute lock failing to... lock? Part 7 here, it goes into the the teeth on part 12 here to hold the chute in position:

https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup...Chute/04585200B|~921029/04585200B|~028|~029/y

The gear seems pretty solid, but this locking arm is a really cheap piece of stamped steel. I've had to take mine out once a season and bend it back into the right shape. I try not to be a gorilla when aiming the chute, but it seems that the momentum of any amount of chute movement causes this piece to bend over time. The 2 edges that lock into the gear teeth get closer together and eventually won't fall into the grooves anymore (plus they're looking pretty worn), so the chute starts swinging around on its own. I'm trying to be very careful to stop the chute completely before letting go of the handle but that isn't so easy if you're trying to aim in while in motion. I bet higher strength steel and/or making this a machined or forged part would probably help but I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I have the same setup on my machine. The only time I've had a problem with the chute not locking into position is when I have water in the cable, causing the cable to not return after releasing the lever. I've had to use a hair dryer, (with the cable removed and hanging), to melt the ice and then a blow gun on my air compressor to blow out the moisture. I forced grease, as best as I could, into the cable and filled the boot with grease, as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

That seems to be a week point on the lock. If it's that bad, start off with a new locking lever. Before I install it, I file down the lock tabs at an angle.....So it gives a more positive lock action. I also try to tighten up the chute pivot point, so it doesn't swing so violently.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like the arm is not fully engaging into the gear. The teeth are tapered (for easy insertion of the arm) so if arm is not fully engaged with the gear it will not hold the chute.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have in the Past added an extra Spring to get it to Lock Firmly.


----------



## BadDream (Jan 9, 2020)

i recently replaced the locking arm on my blower and modified the shaft by drilling a hole through it and adding 2 washers and a cotter pin at the handle end to take up slack because the handle had to be forced back very hard because the entire assembly for the handle would move backwards and prevent the locking arm from actuating properly. There was a new part number for the locking arm. I suspect they addressed the issues of the poor quality steel and the new part is silver instead of that gold coating and seems to be higher quality.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2018)

I had the same problem and fixed it by getting a new machine. Hey, you can't take it with you.... and my wealthy kids (more than me) don't need it.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Granted, that works, but pretty radical to avoid a $6.00 fix . . .


----------

